# Toilet roll!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

CHARIE LOVES TOILET ROLLS! :rofl:
He is so strong, lifting it up by himself! 










*He lifted this one up and let go and went all random about it!*


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Charlie is so incredibly cute. You're very lucky to have such a little angel.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Cassie said:


> Charlie is so incredibly cute. You're very lucky to have such a little angel.


Thank you  Charlie says thank you while eating his egg


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

You're very welcome Charlie. I hope your egg was nice.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Cassie said:


> You're very welcome Charlie. I hope your egg was nice.


He says it was horrible :S


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

How cute, super duper cute.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> How cute, super duper cute.


Thank you


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Tell Charlie not to be fussy. He's very lucky to be so spoilt.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Cassie said:


> Tell Charlie not to be fussy. He's very lucky to be so spoilt.


He is looking at a butterfly out the window it is so funny, he is so scared of it you scardy cat, he loves most things just not egg


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

aww cute! He seems to have lots of personality for a little bird! I have always thought about giving my two a toilet roll to play with but never knew if they were safe (obvioulsy I wouldn't give them scented) I actually just ran out of paper towel tonight so might give them the roll tomorrow and see if they like it.... what am I thinking, of course they will like it! They like anything that will make lots of mess when torn up lol.


----------

